
MIT achieves breakthrough in nuclear fusion - RKoutnik
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a27961/mit-nuclear-fusion-experiment-increases-efficiency/
======
fpoling
[https://futurism.com/mit-researchers-have-discovered-a-
way-t...](https://futurism.com/mit-researchers-have-discovered-a-way-to-
increase-nuclear-fusions-energy-output/) gives better summary under reasonable
title:

MIT Researchers Have Discovered a Way to Increase Nuclear Fusion’s Energy
Output

------
jsiepkes
In fifty years...

------
foxyv
Lame article... Nothing new, definitely not a breakthrough.

~~~
luvbb
This is the first three ion nuclear fusion experiment I've seen. Have I missed
a previous one?

~~~
foxyv
The experiment is great. It provides a method for more efficient testing of
nuclear fuels without the huge expense of a full on tokamak or laser
confinement rig. However calling it a breakthrough in fusion is generous.

Fusion is an excellent prospective power source in the long run. But I swear
if I see one more boy who cried wolf article trying to get me to believe "it's
really happening this time" I'll puke.

